
The impact of coroutines on async computation - zsedbal
https://www.kotlindevelopment.com/deep-dive-coroutines/
======
andraskindler
A very promising library, although experimental. Even has Android-specific
extensions ([https://github.com/Kotlin/anko/wiki/Anko-
Coroutines](https://github.com/Kotlin/anko/wiki/Anko-Coroutines)).

~~~
zsedbal
Of course they have, it is maintained by JetBrains :D

------
abukros
What do you guys think about how it compares to Rx? There are opinions about
they are on a different abstraction level so they don't compete with each
other.

~~~
andraskindler
I agree, coroutines is good for the simpler use cases, while Rx is better for
composed transformations. Not sure about using coroutines in prod though,
while still experimental.

~~~
zsedbal
I’d definitely would wait for the non-experimental release, just in case.

